# Scallop ideas?



## Piccolina (Apr 6, 2005)

Hi all,

Any recipe suggestions for (fresh) sea scallops on the grill?


----------



## abjcooking (Apr 6, 2005)

These ideas came from cooks.com
I don't have a grill because I live in Manhattan, but these recipes look like ones I would want to try.

Bacon Grilled Scallops
-marinate for 1 hour in 1/4 cup bourbon, scallions, 2 T. maple syrup, 1 T. soy sauce, 2 t. dijon mustard and pepper. Wrap bacon around and grill.

Garlic Grilled
-Heat this mixture up and use it to baste with. Butter, shallots, garlic, parsley, nutmeg and celery salt. On skewer add shallots, cherry tomato, and green pepper

Grilled Scallop Kabobs
-Dip scallops in melted butter with pepper. String on skewer with a piece of pineapple and bacon

Grilled Scallops with lime and sesame
-Alternate scallops and lime on skewer. Baste with mixture of 2 T. lime juice,4t. sesame oil. Sprinkle with sesame seeds

Scallops with papaya salsa
- Just grill scallops and serve with salsa. 1 ripe papaya, 1/2 red onion, garlic, cilantro, and lime juice


----------



## abjcooking (Apr 6, 2005)

This one looks good.  It is from shrimp.com

1 16 oz. Bottle of Catalina French Dressing
2 Tbs Worcestershire
2 tsp Garlic granules or powder
2 tsp Black pepper
3 Drops of Tabasco
1 lb Medium or Large Shrimp, peeled and deveined
1 lb Mixed or Jumbo Scallops
1 Large onion, cut in medium pieces 



1. Combine dressing, Worcestershire, garlic powder, pepper, and Tabasco. 

2. Place Shrimp, Scallops, and onion in large container. 

3. Pour marinade over all, making sure all is fully covered. Refrigerate at least 1 hour. Overnight if possible. 

4. Thread Shrimp, Scallops, and onion onto skewers. Cover grill with foil, punched with several holes. 5. Cook with cover on until Shrimp and Scallops are cooked through. Turn occasionally and brush with marinade. Heat marinade and serve on side as sauce or over baked potatoes.


----------



## Raine (Apr 6, 2005)

Seafood kabaobs are great too.  Scallops, shrimp, lobster.


----------



## eric (Apr 6, 2005)

Puree together, garlic/cilantro/fish sauce and some fresh chiles.  Marinate the scallops in them for a bit.


----------

